# Gaming Rechner für Assetto Corsa Competizione, I Racing...



## David7742 (23. Februar 2019)

*Gaming Rechner für Assetto Corsa Competizione, I Racing...*

Hallo liebe community. Habe das letzte mal vor ca. 10 Jahren Aktiv das letzte mal am PC gezockt bis ich dann LEIDER an den Konsolen hängen geblieben bin. Desshalb kenne ich den aktuellen Stand der Dinge so überhaupt nicht. Mein Hauptziel ist es mit einem Selbst zusammengestellten PC Simulationen wie AC C... I Racing... Bf1 zu zocken. Jetzt habe ich mir mal Preise angeschaut und bin vom Glauben abgefallen was Grafikkarten so kosten 800 900€?! Führer waren die glaube ich nicht so teuer oder täusche ich mich da? Naja weshalb ich hier bin ist ob ihr mit ein rechner zusammenstellen könnt wo ich die oben genannten spiele ohne probleme und Kopfschmerzen (ruckler fps Einbrüche etc) mit einem Budget um die 700 bis 900 euro spielen kann? Oder ist das utopisch? Ich danke euch schonmal und Sorry für die Vorgeschichte


----------



## HisN (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Assetto Corsa Competizione, I Racing...*

in 640*480 oder 7600*1600?
In low oder in ultra?
Was ist ohne Probleme? 30 FPS? 60 FPS? 120 FPS?


----------



## David7742 (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Assetto Corsa Competizione, I Racing...*

Also natürlich auf hohen Einstellungen ja das wäre mein Wunsch ganz klar. Ist das nur mit dem Budget vereinbar? Nicht 4k sonder full hd sprich 1920:1080.... Ohne Probleme meine ich das es nicht ruckelt. Also sollte es schon dauerhaft über 60fps sein oder natürlich mehr. Klärt mich auf


----------



## David7742 (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Assetto Corsa Competizione, I Racing...*



HisN schrieb:


> in 640*480 oder 7600*1600?
> In low oder in ultra?
> Was ist ohne Probleme? 30 FPS? 60 FPS? 120 FPS?



Keine Idee?


----------



## SnaxeX (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Assetto Corsa Competizione, I Racing...*

Bitte Fragenkatalog ausfüllen, damit man helfen kann:

1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget?

2.) Gibt es abgesehen vom Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?

4.) Gibt es vorhandene Hardware, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?

5.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)

6.) Welchen Anwendungsbereich hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?

8.) Soll der Rechner übertaktet werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)

Es ist so mühsam sich die Informationen rauszuholen.


----------



## HisN (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Assetto Corsa Competizione, I Racing...*



David7742 schrieb:


> Keine Idee?



Ich bin bei dem engen Budget überfragt.


----------



## FlorianKl (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Assetto Corsa Competizione, I Racing...*

Assetto und BF sind gut mehrkernoptimiert. 700 bis 900€ reichen aus, keine Sorge. Um einen konkreten Vorschlag machen zu können brauchen wir aber die ausgefüllte Liste. Wird auf den Ryzen 6-Kerner, 16GB RAM und 'ne Vega 56/GTX 1070/GTX 1660Ti hinauslaufen.


----------



## David7742 (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Assetto Corsa Competizione, I Racing...*



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Bitte Fragenkatalog ausfüllen, damit man helfen kann:
> 
> 1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget?
> 
> ...



1.Budget bis 900€
2.Nein Budget nur für Rechner.
3.Ja alle Teile können einzel gekauft werden kann es selbst. 
4.Nein garnichts.
5. Soll ein normaler 32 Zoll Curved werden.
6. Hauptsächlich Simracing ( Assetto Corsa Competizione) . Aber auch z. B Bf1 Cod. Aber auch eine Menge Privater Bilder. Ca. 30 GB. Werden aber nicht bearbeitet. 
7. 1.TB
8. Kenne mich damit leider nicht aus. Ist es sinnvoll zu übertakten?
9. WLAN ja.

Ich hoffe die Infos helfen euch weiter.


----------



## FlorianKl (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Assetto Corsa Competizione, I Racing...*

ACC ist deutlich besser für Nvidia-Karten optimiert. Da hast du im Moment die Option zwischen der alten GTX 1070 im Abverkauf und der neuen GTX 1660Ti. Es gibt z.B. gerade die Palit Jetstream GTX 1070 bei Alternate für 289€:
Palit GeForce GTX 1070 JetStream ab €'*'289 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Die GTX 1660Ti geht bei 279€ los. Der Grund, warum man überhaupt die alte Karte der neuen vorziehen sollte ist, dass die GTX 1660Ti nur 6GB VRAM hat. Die 1070 hat 8GB. Dafür ist die 1660Ti einen Ticken schneller und auch etwas günstiger, da hier ein 400W Netzteil reicht.
BF1 läuft auf der Vega 56 besser.

Ich würde weiterhin mit einer 500GB SSD anfangen, und ggf. dann eine 2TB/3TB HDD nachrüsten. Mit der GTX 1660Ti ginge es so:
1 Patriot Burst 480GB, SATA (PBU480GS25SSDR)
1 AMD Ryzen 5 2600X, 6x 3.60GHz, boxed (YD260XBCAFBOX)
1 G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
1 Palit GeForce GTX 1660 Ti StormX, 6GB GDDR6, DVI, HDMI, DP (NE6166T018J9-161F)
1 MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (7B85-001R)
1 Sharkoon Pure Steel Black, Glasfenster
1 be quiet! Pure Power 11 400W ATX 2.4 (BN292)
~870€

Das Mainboard hat WLAN integriert.
Wenn du nicht so lautstärkeempfindlich bist kannst du es mal mit dem beigelegten (boxed) Kühler des Ryzen 5 2600X versuchen. Der ist sehr brauchbar, aber nicht unhörbar. Ansonsten muss noch ein besserer Kühler dazu.
Für die GTX 1070 würde ich das Netzteil zur 500W Version tauschen:
https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-power-11-500w-atx-2-4-bn293-a1910215.html
Beim Gehäuse gibt es viele Optionen. Willst du ein Sichtfenster haben? Soll es leuchten? Eher schlicht oder eher auffällig?

Edit
Was heißt "normaler" 32 zoll curved? Ich nehme an das ist nicht mehr 1080p? Wenn du in einer höheren Auflösung als 1080p spielen willst würde ich die GTX 1070 nehmen. Je höher die Auflösung, desto mehr VRAM braucht man. Dir sollte auch bewusst sein, dass du in Auflösungen über 1080p bei den meisten Spielen die Grafikeinstellungen deutlich herabsetzen musst, um auf über 60 FPS zu kommen.


----------



## David7742 (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Assetto Corsa Competizione, I Racing...*



FlorianKl schrieb:


> ACC ist deutlich besser für Nvidia-Karten optimiert. Da hast du im Moment die Option zwischen der alten GTX 1070 im Abverkauf und der neuen GTX 1660Ti. Es gibt z.B. gerade die Palit Jetstream GTX 1070 bei Alternate für 289€:
> Palit GeForce GTX 1070 JetStream ab €'*'289 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> Die GTX 1660Ti geht bei 279€ los. Der Grund, warum man überhaupt die alte Karte der neuen vorziehen sollte ist, dass die GTX 1660Ti nur 6GB VRAM hat. Die 1070 hat 8GB. Dafür ist die 1660Ti einen Ticken schneller und auch etwas günstiger, da hier ein 400W Netzteil reicht.
> BF1 läuft auf der Vega 56 besser.
> ...



Also erstmal vielen Dan für diese ausführliche Listung. 1..2..sachen hätte ich so auch schon im Kopf gehabt. Wobei ich bei der Grafikkarte gelesen habe das die Vega 56 der gtx 1070 vorzuziehen ist. Kann man das so pauschal sagen? Eventuell könnte ich noch 100€ mehr Budget nehmen ist dann da was in Sachen Grafikkarte oder eher in Richtung Prozessor aufzurüsten? Der PC sollte eher etwas leiser sein also lieber den Kühler tauschen. Ein schickes Sichtfenster wäre nice. Aber das ist eher unwichtig. Was mich noch interessieren würde mit diesem setup, wie sind die Spiele spielbar? Reden wir hier von Mittel oder ultra Einstellungen. Mir ist es da schon wichtig z. B. Assetto auf hoch zu spielen da die Grafik ja schon beeindruckend ist. Ich danke dir für die Antwort.


----------



## FlorianKl (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Assetto Corsa Competizione, I Racing...*

Bei der Vega 56 und GTX 1070 kommt es immer darauf an. Erstmal ist die V56 eher eine Karte für Bastler. Man sollte die undervolten und übertakten, da bekommt man mehr Leistung bei weniger Verbrauch. "Out-Of-The-Box" ist die GTX 1070 etwas runder. Dann kommt es auch auf das Spiel an. ACC läuft deutlich besser auf Nvidia-Karten, weil die Treiber besser für das Spiel optimiert sind. Hier ist die GTX 1070 deutlich schneller als die Vega. In BF V sieht es z.B. andersrum aus, das ist das Paradespiel für die Vega-Karten. Im Schnitt ist die Leistung der beiden Karten ziemlich ähnlich.

Wie die Spiele laufen kommt auf die Auflösung an, die du anstrebst. Da du was von 32" schreibst gehe ich mal davon aus, dass das nicht mehr 1080p ist? Wird ja sonst pixelig das Bild. In 1080p kannst du mit der GTX 1070 ACC in höchsten Einstellungen mit deutlich über 60 FPS spielen. Erhöhst du die Auflösung steigt nur die Last der Grafikkarte. Der CPU ist es egal, ob sie die Position deines Autos in 1080p, 1440p oder 4K berechnet. Die Grafikkarte muss aber ein Bild draus machen. Strebst du Auflösungen über 1080p an würde ich also mehr in die GPU investieren. Das Problem ist, dass es zwischen der 300€ GTX 1070/V56 und der 500€ RTX 2070 keine empfehlenswerte Karten gibt. Wenn du etwas an den Grafiksettings schraubst (hier belasten höhere Einstellungen ebenfalls hauptsächlich die Grafikkarte) kannst du auch mit der GTX 1070 in 1440p Spaß haben.


----------



## SnaxeX (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Assetto Corsa Competizione, I Racing...*

So im Grunde kann man sagen dass die Vega 56 etwas stärker als die GTX 1070 ist, dafür ist die 1070 TI etwas stärker als die Vega 56.

So viel nehmen sich die nicht, ich würde da eher schauen ob man da nicht wo ein gutes Angebot bekommt, gibt gerade viele Aktionen wo es Rabatte + Spiele gratis dazu gibt! 

Kommt drauf an in welcher Auflösung du spielst aber in full HD kommst du da auf sehr hohe Einstellungen mit 60fps+ (wenn du alle Regler nach rechts ziehst, kriegt man in Full HD aber auch ne Titan klein, von daher ist die Angabe schwammig)

Aber GTX 1070/Vega 56 ist quasi Oberklasse und nicht mehr Mainstream.


----------



## David7742 (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner fÃ¼r Assetto Corsa Competizione, I Racing...*

Ok das mit dem 32 Zoll habe ich garnicht beachtet. Bei dem Bildschirm den ich mir rausgesucht habe steht was von 1920x1080.ist das nicht full hd? Aber im ganzen kann ich mit dem setup auf hoch spielen können ohne Probleme ja?

Hier der Bildschirm 
Samsung C32F391 Curved Monitor, 80 cm (32 Zoll), weiß Samsung C32F391 Curved Monitor, 80 cm , weiss: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## FlorianKl (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Assetto Corsa Competizione, I Racing...*

Ja, kannst du, in 1080p zumindest. Du solltest aber generell lernen die Grafikregler zu bedienen. Immer alles nach rechts knallen funktioniert nicht. 1080p ist full-HD, ja, würde ich nicht als 32"-Moni holen. Da ist die Pixeldichte echt gering und das Bild wird körnig, 32" ist ja schon groß.
Ich würde eher einen kleineren 1080p Monitor mit einer hohen Bildwiderholrate (144Hz) kaufen. Oder willst du unbedingt einen großen Monitor? Was ist denn deine Preisvorstellung? Dann können wir mal Vorschläge machen.


----------



## David7742 (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Assetto Corsa Competizione, I Racing...*

Da ich ja hauptsächlich mit Lenkrad sim spiele wäre ein etwas größerer Monitor nicht schlecht. Habe bis jetzt bis 200 Euro geschaut. Was könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen.


----------



## FlorianKl (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Assetto Corsa Competizione, I Racing...*

Wie weit sitzt du denn vom Monitor weg? Wenn du mit dem Lenkrad auch weiter weg bist gleicht das die geringe Pixeldichte zu einem gewissen Grad wieder aus. Ich würde mich vermutlich trotzdem bei 27" umschauen statt bei 32". Das ist aber deine Sache. Du kannst auch mal in einen Laden gehen und dir einen 32" 1080p Monitor anschauen, dann siehst du, ob dir das Bild zu körnig wird.

27" 1080p 144Hz gibt es z.B. für 230€:
Lenovo Y27f ab €'*'229 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Die hohe Bildwiderholrate sorgt für ein flüssigeres Bild gegenüber 60 Hz.


----------



## David7742 (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Assetto Corsa Competizione, I Racing...*

Ok. Werde mich da nochmal umschauen. Eins noch. Was haltet ihr davon ein PC aus Gebraucht teilen zusammen zu stellen? Gibt es da von Usern Erfahrungen oä?


----------



## FlorianKl (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Assetto Corsa Competizione, I Racing...*

Bei bestimmten Teilen kann man gut was sparen, mit einer gebrauchten Grafikkarte z.B.
Das Problem ist, dass es mit der Garantie dann schwierig wird. Weil dein Budget einen Neubau zulässt würde ich einfach neu kaufen.

Edit
Die Grafikkarte hängt ein bisschen von der gewünschten Auflösung ab. Du solltest dich also zuerst für einen Monitor entscheiden und dann den PC darauf abstimmen. Mit einem 1080p Monitor brauchst du nicht so eine starke Grafikkarte. Das Budget lässt aber vermutlich eh nicht mehr als eine GTX 1070/GTX 1660Ti zu. Sei' dir bewusst, dass du vor allem in Auflösungen über 1080p die Grafikregler bedienen können musst.


----------



## David7742 (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Assetto Corsa Competizione, I Racing...*

Ok. Könnte ich den mein System komplett neu holen wie hier aber eine gebrauchte BESSERE Grafikkarte zu gleichem Kurs? Was kann da nehmen?


----------



## FlorianKl (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Assetto Corsa Competizione, I Racing...*

Würde ich lassen, wofür denn? Entscheide dich erstmal für einen Monitor. Für 1080p ist eine stärkere Karte als die 1070 eh sinnfrei.


----------



## David7742 (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Assetto Corsa Competizione, I Racing...*

Ok also wenn ich den Bildschirm nehme den du mir gezeigt hast habe ich optimal laufendes system ja. Aktuelle spiele wurden also alle darauf laufen. Ich denke mal ich werde mir ein paar Bildschirme anschauen und dann mal abwägen. Was ist das wichtigste an einem gaming Monitor?


----------



## Lordac (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für Assetto Corsa Competizione, I Racing...*

Servus,





David7742 schrieb:


> Was ist das wichtigste an einem gaming Monitor?


dies ist eine gute Frage, und du wirst vermutlich viele verschiedene Antworten bekommen. 

Wenn ich neu kaufen müsste, wäre mir folgendes wichtig:
- 24-27"
- WQHD
- 144Hz
- FreeSync/G-Sync
- Farbtiefe: 8bit ohne FRC
- Form: gerade (nicht gebogen!)

Man muss nur immer bedenken, je höher die Auflösung, desto stärker sollte die Grafikkarte sein!

Gruß Lordac


----------

